# Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro



## nico85 (23. Mai 2012)

*Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ein neues Notebook fürs Studium und zum Gamen für ca. 600 Euro. Ich weiss 600 Euro sind eigentlich zu wenig fürs Gamen, aber es sollte halt so gut wie möglich sein. PC kommt leider nicht in Frage weil ich es auch fürs Studium und so nehmen will. 
Ich hab an ein 15" ASUS gedacht, hab hier gelesen die Kühlung soll gut und leise sein(?). Mein letztes Fujitsu-Siemens ist nach nur 4 Jahren und trotz guter Behandlung (Staubsauger und die Lüftung nie blockiert) den Hitzetod gestorben und war auch so immer heiß und laut ... 
Ich hab noch gelesen bei AMD CPUs mit integrierter Grafik + AMD Graka würde sich die beiden ergänzen. Bringt das was und gibt es sowas auch bei Intel?
Was haltet ihr von dem?
ASUS X53TK-SX067V (90NBNI218N2217VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier dürfte dieses Prinzip ja nicht funktionieren, oder?
ASUS A53SK-SX015V (90N7RP144N2B26VL451) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was haltet ihr von dem?
ASUS X53SV-SO961V braun (90N3GY184N2E69VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß und danke schon mal für eure Tipps 


edit:
http://geizhals.at/de/678830
Hier scheint die Graka besser zu sein, aber ist nur ein Dual-Core


----------



## zockerprince15 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Ich würde entweder den ersten oder den letzten nehmen. Die haben das beste p/l.
Zu dem ist die 7670m nicht soo schlecht für ein 600€ NB. Du könntest dir aber auch noch die NB´s von medion anschauen die sind echt super.

z.B. 
MEDION MD ERAZER 97993 X6815 HD Notebook 15,6": Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## nico85 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Ja das Medion macht auch einen guten Eindruck, die Graka scheint recht gut zu sein. Wie ist die Kühlung bei denen und gibts da auch 2 Jahre Garantie?


----------



## zockerprince15 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Mein medion hat ne ganz gute kühlung, und ist beim zocken angenehm kühl. Vorallem auch oben an der Tastatur wo andere NB´s mit der zeit so heiß werden das man sie nicht mehr anfassen kann. 
Was die garantie betrifft sind es auch mind. 2 Jahre.
(bin mir aber nicht sicher ob 2 oder 3)


----------



## Seeefe (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Dual Core hin oder her, einen i7 bauchst du schonmal nicht. Ein i5 reicht gut aus. 

Gut zu wissen wäre, was du den so zockst und zocken möchtest und in welchen Einstellungen. 

Medion würde ich persönlich nicht kaufen, lieber Asus oder Acer. 

Der zuletzt verlinkte Asus scheint sehr gut zu sein, man ließt jedenfalls viel gutes und die Grafikkarte ist auch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## zockerprince15 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Wieso Acer????
Medion hat 100*besseren support und ist hochwertiger verarbeitet. 
Und aus plastik sind Acer und medion.

Aus welchen gründen den kein Medion?
Weil Medion seine Produkte auch bei aldi verkauft oder weshalb sonst?


----------



## Seeefe (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Ich lese halt öfter schlechteres über Medion, als über andere Hersteller.


----------



## zockerprince15 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Naja hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme mit meinem Medion.
(Davor 2 kaputte Acer)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/216367-gaming-notebook-tip-beratung.html

@Nico lies dir das mal durch das könnte dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## nico85 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Ja den hatte ich schon gelesen, da kommt Medion eigentlich ganz gut weg. Der von dir gepostete Medion hat ja auch ein echt gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, allerdings hat man laut Amazon nur 2 Jahre Gewährleistung was ja keine echte Garantie ist. 

Achso und was ich zocke, also weiss nicht genau, werd erst wieder einsteigen, hatte jetzt ne ganze Zeit lang keinen Rechner der neuere Spiele darstellen konnte ;D
Aber z.B. Diablo 3, mittlere Einstellungen reichen mir normal völlig.


----------



## nico85 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Also in der näheren Auswahl hätte ich jetzt:
ASUS N53SN-SX273V (90N4PAB28N2262VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASUS K53TK-SX012V (90NBNC218N2226VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Laut Benchmark ist beim ersten der Prozessor wesentlich besser, die Graka etwas. Kann jemand vielleicht noch etwas zu AMD CPU + AMD Graka von wegen leistungsmäßig ergänzen sagen, macht das Sinn? Wenn das nicht wesentlich was bringt würde ich natürlich zum ersten hin tendieren, ist so das beste was ich von ASUS für 600 Euro finden konnte.

Der Medion ist soweit ich das sehe zwar noch etwas schneller, aber auf eine echte Garantie will ich lieber nicht verzichten.


edit: sorry versehentlich doppelt gepostet


----------



## Seeefe (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Die Leistung wird nicht besser, nur weil die Kompenente vom gleichen hersteller ist. Ob Intel+AMD oder AMD+Nvidia ist völlig egal  Das ist nurn Mythos 

AMD würde ich aber nicht als CPU Hersteller nehmen, Intel ist da wesentlich besser. Ich wäre aufjedenfall für den ersten, der hat auch gut abgeschnitten bei Tests.


----------



## nico85 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Ich meinte jetzt vor allem bezogen auf die integrierten Grafikcpus die viele neuere CPUs ja automatisch dabei haben. Da hab ich bei einem AMD-Prozessor gelesen der einen integrierten Grafikcpu hatte, dass dessen Leistung praktisch auf die Leistung einer zusätzlichen Grafikkarte addiert wird, wenn diese ebenfalls von AMD ist. Diese integrierten Grafikcpus sind ja in der Regel recht schwach, aber die Leistung verschenken wäre ja auch blöd.

Aber wie auch immer, ich bin auch für den ersten 
Find das Angebot auch echt net schlecht, der nächste Anbieter will für das Gerät 88 Euro mehr.
Ich wart nur noch mal ab, ob noch jemand was dazu schreibt.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Also entweder es läuft die IGP oder die dedizierte Grafikkarte, beide gleichzeitig funtzt net


----------



## qwerqwer99 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*



> Da hab ich bei einem AMD-Prozessor gelesen der einen integrierten Grafikcpu hatte, dass dessen Leistung praktisch auf die Leistung einer zusätzlichen Grafikkarte addiert wird


Diese Hybrid CrossFireX Technologie von AMD funktioniert nur in der Theorie. Sinnvoller sind Nvidia Optimus oder AMD Dynamic Switchable Graphics.


----------



## mySN.de (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Also entweder es läuft die IGP oder die dedizierte Grafikkarte, beide gleichzeitig funtzt net


 Doch, das verlinkte Notebook mit "AMD Radeon HD 7670M" beherrscht "Dual Graphics". Laut Analysten ist dieses asynchrone Crossfire aber nur eingeschränkt nützlich.

Weitere Details zu AMDs mobilen Trinity-APUs aufgetaucht
Von Sinn und Unsinn bei AMDs "DualGraphics" | 3DCenter.org

Viel Spaß bei der Lektüre! 
Dein Schenker Notebook.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Meine 2 Favoriten in sachen 600€ und beste Leistung sind die 2:

Asus K53SK-SX041V Multimedia Notebook Intel® Core i5-2450M 2x 2.5 GHz, 6GB RAM, 2 GB Grafik bei notebooksbilliger.de

Packard Bell Easynote TS11HR-198GE Gamingnotebook mit 8GB Ram und starker Grafik bei notebooksbilliger.de

Wenn du aber nicht die neuste Hardware brauchst, gugg dich mal bei Ebay um!
Für 600€ bekommst du da Top Leistungen, starken Dual Core, genug Ram und ne Starke DX10 Karte


----------



## Vagas (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Gaming-Notebook für ca. 600 Euro*

Kurztest Asus K53SK-SX021V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

AMD Radeon HD 7610M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ (~GT520M?!)

Die HD 7610 ist schwächer als die GT550M, daher würde ich bei deiner Auswahl bleiben.

Ein andre option wäre die HD6850 vom Acer Aspire 7750g, ist halt ein 17Zoll aber für den gleichen Preis. 

Oder...

Die GT640M vom Acer V3 : 

Acer Aspire V3-571G-53214G50Makk (NX.RZNEG.008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Von mySN gibt es noch das XMG A501 mit der GT555M für knapp 630€ bei notebooksbilliger, aber leider ohne Betriebsystem.


----------

